# Left Handed Shooters



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

For all left handed shooters who come across this post do you have a left handed hunting rifle or a right handed hunting rifle.
If you have a left handed rifle please tell what it is. I am trying to decide on getting a left or right handed rifle. (I can't get the rifle i want in left handed but i can get one in left handed and it's my sort of second choice)

All comments are much appreciated

:sniper:


----------



## allydeer (Sep 20, 2008)

I AM LEFT HANDED AND ALL MY GUNS ARE RIGHT HANDED BROWNING 300WSM BOLT 7MMSTW BOLT 3006 BOLT 12 GA SX3


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

Left handed shooter. My rifle is a right handed Remington 721 300H&H Magnum. Also right handed M2 and Supernova.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 12, 2003)

I have a right handed gun but switched the safety for this lefty.


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

I also draw from the left side and have found the Winchester Model 70 to be a great rifle. The safety is a 3 stage and is easy to use for lefties. I got two of them and they have been good rifles.


----------



## keenansnyder (Jan 25, 2006)

Left-handed shooter.

Left handed guns:
-Remington 700 SPS 30-06
-Remington 700 Custom Varmint 22-250

Right Handed gun:
- Winchester 30-30
- Reminton 870 12 guage

I have a problem with right-handed guns. The way i eject the spend cases with the bolt causes me to cut my thumb with the bolt.


----------



## gunattic (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a mixture of left and right handed, semis and bolts... as long as the cheek piece isn't too exaggerated or monte carlo style, most r.h rifles will work just fine. A person could always look for a nice Ruger #1 or other s.s. rifle.


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

Tikka


----------



## Bug Guy (Jul 19, 2009)

Leftie shootin righty tighty for the entire stable.....several brands and calibers.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

I shoot both ways and have a # of rifles in both.Left handed bolts are nice if you can get them but right handed ones work fine.In pumps,singles,autos(including ARs)it really doesn't matter.Ejecting shells aren't an issue except in sales brochures.


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I am left hand and mostly use LH shotguns and switch..
one thing I use RH rifle more comfort but important is center safety.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Lefty here. I like to shoot left handed guns if I can. I don't like shooting a right handed semi-auto (rifle or shotgun) because I find myself getting distracted if a hot casing or spent powder lands on my arm. Bolts are a pain too because no matter how you do it ejecting you empties is an awkward maneuver.


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

Im a righty. all the rest of you are built backwards. But I have two relatives that are lefty's one shoots a number one ruger and the other shoots a H&R. there is also a friend that used to shoot right but lost sight in his right eye had to learn to shoot left. He still shoots his right handed bolt.

the sad part is I shoot right and take 95% of my animals left handed just because thats where they walk up. on my right side. I also shoot a BPS which I take birds with occaisionally left handed.

So I guess for the most part Im righty. but can and do shoot game lefty. so I guess that makes me bihandual.

By-hand-ual.

I see many lefties shoot right handed rifles because they didnt have a choice its all they had. 
And I have heard a few guys say the best thing they ever did was bought that left handed rifle. 
It fits so much better.

Good luck with the rifle.


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I shoot lefty rifles. Two Savages and one CZ.

I have always shot righty shotguns with no problems.


----------



## Lil Sand Bay (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a custom made .270 built on a Savage 110L bolt action.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Im a lefty and have shot right hand rifles most of my life untill about a year ago. I finally gave in a got a left hand rifle 
(savage 10FLCP-K). After owning a left hand rifle I hate using right hand rifles. I also have a savage weather warrior 16 FLHSS which is my left hand hunting rifle. It is the only savage hunting rifle that is left handed and has the accustock.


----------



## Gav-n-Tn (Feb 22, 2009)

Left handed but I shoot left eye dominant so my only lefties are Stag ARs. I'd rather rack the bolt with my right hand and keep my left one on the trigger and my left eye looking down the barrel..


----------



## TK33 (Aug 12, 2008)

> I'd rather rack the bolt with my right hand and keep my left one on the trigger and my left eye looking down the barrel..


I rack with my left hand, keeping my right on the stock and my eye down the barrel. I used to have a Rem 740 auto, the brass would eject and hit me in the forehead right above my eyes. If I was sighting the rifle in my forehead would look like a chicken walked across it from all the marks from hot brass hitting it. It didn't last long but everyone seemed to get a kick out of it.

I grew on right hand bolts and I can't make the change. I bought a left handed rifle once and took it back, couldn't pull it off. I use a left handed benelli SBE2 for my shotgun. I couldn't handle shells in my face all night shooting clays.


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

For anybody who cares. Today I just bought a Tikka T3 Lite Left Handed 270 rifle. Got a Scheels 3.5-10 X 42 scope on it. Haven't shot it yet but i am pretty excited!! Thank you everybody who gave me helpful advice!

:sniper:


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i am a southpaw, but have never owned a left handed gun. i think a left handed bolt action would be nice and also left handed trigger safety would be nice on the benni's. i liked mossberg shotguns because they had the thumb safety, but haven't owned one for awhile.


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm a righty, but shoot left handed. Eye dominate thing ya know.... :rollin: :lol:


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## DT6011 (Jul 6, 2010)

i have to shoot long guns lefty and i'd venture to say the ak series can be used better left handed..... theres a reason why they make charging handle swap side kits and epople do that themselves too


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm a lefty and when it comes to bolt actions will only shoot LH actions. There are many excellent LH bolts available so there's no need for us southpaws to compromise.

I have a number of Remington 700 LHs, one Tikka T3 Lite Hunter LH, and a Savage Model 93 heavy barrel in 17HMR.

I shot RH and bottom eject shotguns for so many years that the LH 870 & 11-87 I tried screwed me up. I can run a RH 870 just fine, so thar's what I use most of the time...


----------



## benson821 (Nov 29, 2009)

Range Update:

Tikka T3 Lite Left Handed 270 Winchester Scheels 3.5-10X42mm scope Winchester bipod and Federal Power Shok (Blue box) 130 and 150 grain soft points

I have been out to the range at Casselton twice now with my new rifle.
The action in amazing, locks up good and is a very sturdy rifle (i have a bipod on it).
Took me a couple rounds to get it zeroed at 50 yards, i then moved the target out to 100 yards and once i got it zeroed in there i shot 3 shots and got about a 2/3 in group. The guys at the range were astonished when i brought my target back and saying what a good shot i am.

The second time i moved the target out to 200 yards (which is where i want my zero at) i got 5 rounds in about 1.5 inch group.

Not to brag but I am feeling pretty amazing i am a 17 year old shooter/hunter and i was getting tigheter groups than guys out there with thousand dollar out fits. I hope to be a marine core scout sniper after high school.

But back to the range report this rifel is perfect for me the trigger is light i was suprised the first couple times i shot it. There is a moderate kick but it is bearable it reminds me of my 12 guage. But this rifle is great i would recommend it to anybody looking for a rifle.

Sincerely,
benson821

P.S.
Thanks to all the people who gave me advice on this site, I will be probable asking more questions later. Next on my plate is a predator/varmint rifle (besides my 22LR). But that will be later on this fall.


----------



## andrewschlueter (Jul 7, 2010)

Right handed, shoot left.

LH Rem 700 
BPS
LH 11-87


----------

